# Canon EPP Android app problem



## Decatur (Sep 23, 2012)

I downloaded Canon EPP on to my cell phone and set it up with my Canon MX882 printer. Everything worked fine then. Now when I try to use the program again, it can not find my printer. I would like to try to reset up the program, but can not find any instructions anywhere. Does anyone have any experience with this app?

SOB


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Uninstall it, reinstall it.


----------

